# Filtering Junk Mail on iPhone



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Every time I get mail via wifi on my iphone a lot of junk email comes in.

Mail on my computer does a good job filtering out this crap, is there anything I can do on the iPhone to filter out this junk mail?


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

You have to use server side junk mail filtering for now.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Sorry but what do you mean by that? Set it up at rogers site to filter out the junk, I thought I did that...Ok I'll check again.

Thanks


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

Well I mean that the Mail app on the iPhone does not filter out junk mail so the server has to do it. It could be that Rogers' server is not too heavy handed at filtering junk mail so that it doesn't filter out legitimate messages. It's always a trade off because if you make the spam filter too restrictive then sometimes it blocks email you actually wan.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

that's what I thought you meant, and I know what you mean about blocking email you want...Ok thanks for the reply

I guess I'll have to put up with the junk


----------



## Freddie (Jun 27, 2004)

CaptainCode is right, you have to use the server side to screen your mail. For myself, I was receiving about 100 junk mail per day into Mail. I since setup my Rogers email to filter out the junk and now Mail app on my iMac only receives 1 junk mail per day. 

I go into the junk mail folder on the Rogers server daily to see if there are messages that shouldn't be there but so far its been perfect.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Freddie said:


> CaptainCode is right, you have to use the server side to screen your mail. For myself, I was receiving about 100 junk mail per day into Mail. I since setup my Rogers email to filter out the junk and now Mail app on my iMac only receives 1 junk mail per day.
> 
> I go into the junk mail folder on the Rogers server daily to see if there are messages that shouldn't be there but so far its been perfect.


Ok thanks I will have to looking into this and set this up....very annoying getting all this junk.


----------

